# Alder Lake CPU



## bstolk (Feb 1, 2022)

When I upgraded my system from a 4th gen Intel CPU to a 12th gen Intel CPU, FreeBSD no longer booted.
FreeBSD 13 stopped after printing EFI fb information. I tried integrated graphics, and Radeon graphics.
Same halting point when booting from installation media, as well.

So I tried FreeBSD 14-CURRENT installation image, which gets further into the boot.

But at some point, the screen goes black, with a text cursor in top-left.

Then, a few seconds later, a (responsive) mouse cursor with arrow, appears as well. Mouse is functional.

But then it sits there.
Alt-F2 does not switch to another console.

Is FreeBSD 14 compatible with Alder Lake?

CPU: i5-12600K
MB: ASUS PRIME Z690M-PLUS D4


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2022)

CPU, yes. GPU, no (11th gen doesn't work either).


----------



## bstolk (Feb 1, 2022)

SirDice said:


> CPU, yes. GPU, no (11th gen doesn't work either).


Thanks. I also tried Radeon RX580, which worked with FreeBSD on my 4th gen intel? But that shows the same results.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 1, 2022)

bstolk said:


> 14-CURRENT



Not supported in FreeBSD Forums, let's maybe continue under <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/si11tz/-/hv5zo4x/>


----------



## shkhln (Feb 1, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Not supported in FreeBSD Forums, let's maybe continue under <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/si11tz/-/hv5zo4x/>


Quit it. This is way above your level.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 1, 2022)

bstolk said:


> Then, a few seconds later, a (responsive) mouse cursor with arrow, appears as well. Mouse is functional.


Would you mind taking a photo of the screen?


----------



## bstolk (Feb 1, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Would you mind taking a photo of the screen?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 1, 2022)

Context from Reddit: the photograph is of the installer for FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT (not an installation). 

FreeBSD-14.0-CURRENT-amd64-20220127-2c449a4c5a3-252673-memstick.img









						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## shkhln (Feb 1, 2022)

Switch to the Radeon card and try toggling UEFI CSM mode on and off. (Intel Xe is reported to only work without CSM, so Radeon it is. Don't forget to set it as a primary graphics adapter in UEFI and connect it to the display.)


----------



## gpw928 (Feb 2, 2022)

Might the recently discovered Intel CPU LA57 boot failure bug be relevant?


----------



## bstolk (Feb 2, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Switch to the Radeon card and try toggling UEFI CSM mode on and off. (Intel Xe is reported to only work without CSM, so Radeon it is. Don't forget to set it as a primary graphics adapter in UEFI and connect it to the display.)


My ASUS BIOS does not let me enable CSM. It is off.
The Radeon behaves exactly the same as Intel Integrated Graphics.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 2, 2022)

I wouldn't say https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-src/commit/72a42ec63b4a98f812f5f6164415eeb9a55e1933 counts as recently discovered.


----------



## bstolk (Feb 2, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> Might the recently discovered Intel CPU LA57 boot failure bug be relevant?


Thanks.

I think it is unrelated:

I tried the work-around specified in that reference:

* press 3
* set vm.pmap.la57=0
* boot

Doing this on FreeBSD 13 does not help with the hang after printing EFI fb.

Neither does it prevent the black screen on FreeBSD 14-CURRENT.

Assuming that this is how you set that kernel option via the boot loader?


----------



## gpw928 (Feb 2, 2022)

OK.  I see it was fixed in 13.0-STABLE on 2021-05-03.  It's only recent in relation to 13.0-RELEASE (fixed 2022-02-01).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 2, 2022)

bstolk said:


> My ASUS BIOS does not let me enable CSM. It is off.
> The Radeon behaves exactly the same as Intel Integrated Graphics.



Thanks … maybe try <https://old.reddit.com/comments/si11tz/-/hv8ly98/?context=2>. 

Some guesswork there, sorry; some of what's suggested, I can't easily test (I have only one computer).


Also, sorry for my strike-through in Reddit. If some of what you post to FreeBSD Forums is late to appear, it's probably part of the auto-moderation routine for new members.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 2, 2022)

bstolk said:


> My ASUS BIOS does not let me enable CSM. It is off.


If there is a setting at all, it should be changeable. It's probably conditional on something else. Did you disable the iGPU first?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2022)

I believe there's someone else that had a similar issue, with (from the top of my head) the same mainboard. Apparently it only allows you to turn on CSM if there's a discrete video card in the machine. I have a board from the same line; Asus PRIME Z590-A, no problems enabling CSM but I do use an NVidia video card. I'll have to take it apart to see if it has the same problem.


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 2, 2022)

CSM can be turned on only if you disable secure boot.

Note: NVME boot is supported only in UEFI.


----------



## bstolk (Feb 2, 2022)

Ok, I now have an Installer UI from the 14-CURRENT image.
To fix the black screen, I did the following:

Plug in a discrete GPU and stop using Integrated GPU.
Only with discrete GPU, the BIOS now allows me to enable CSM.
With CSM enabled, the screen no longer goes black, during boot.
Thanks, everyone!


----------



## bstolk (Feb 2, 2022)

Hmm... I cheered too soon.
Even though I was able to install, once I boot it, I get this mess.
I did get a properly working boot menu though. It gets garbled after I select boot.


14-CURRENT
Radeon RX580 GPU
12th Gen Intel CPU
CSM enabled


----------



## meaw229a (Feb 3, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> OK.  I see it was fixed in 13.0-STABLE on 2021-05-03.  It's only recent in relation to 13.0-RELEASE (fixed 2022-02-01).


Do you mean the efi-framebuffer-bug in the installer? I know it is fixed in Stable but is it now fixed in Release too?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 3, 2022)

bstolk said:


> Even though I was able to install, once I boot it, I get this mess.


What configuration did you install? I don't quite remember the installer screens. Also, you don't really need 14 at this point.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2022)

meaw229a said:


> I know it is fixed in Stable but is it now fixed in Release too?


No, not on the existing releases. Because it's been merged to -STABLE it will be included in the _next_ release.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 3, 2022)

SirDice said:


> No, not on the existing releases. Because it's been merged to -STABLE it will be included in the _next_ release.


It was apparently committed to releng a few days ago (as evidenced by the notice linked earlier in this thread), so it should be available as a binary patch for 13.0. Is it not? I don't know how useful that fix would be without an installation image update, though.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 3, 2022)

bstolk said:


> garbled after I select boot.



<https://old.reddit.com/comments/si11tz/-/hvg3fox/?context=1>


----------



## Vico (Mar 7, 2022)

bstolk
I see your CPU has 6 P cores and 4 E cores. Have you installed FreeBSD 14 with UFS? I tried FreeBSD13, it can't support AlderLake P core + E core for FAT32 and UFS at all, even can't be installed for UFS.
Please refer https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ause-data-corrupt-due-to-p-core-e-core.84131/


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2022)

shkhln said:


> It was apparently committed to releng a few days ago (as evidenced by the notice linked earlier in this thread)


MFC is done to stable branches, not releng. If it's been MFC'ed to 13-STABLE some time ago it will be included in the upcoming 13.1-RELEASE.









						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## jbo (Mar 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> CPU, yes. GPU, no (11th gen doesn't work either).


I have an 11th gen Intel i7 CPU and the integrated GPU works. Both with graphics/drm-kmod and graphics/drm-devel-kmod. Although the later yields better results in terms of suspend/resume and similar "features".
Disclaimer: That is on a stable/13 machine.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> Disclaimer: That is on a stable/13 machine.


It now works on mine too. Asus Prime Z590-A; Intel Core i7 11700K. Haven't tried DRM yet, I have a GTX1080 in it. When I first got this system I could only get 14-CURRENT working. Last night I tried a recent 13-STABLE and it works, EUFI and CSM boot, good picture on the console. Even the Intel I225 2.5Gbit/s network card (need to load igc(4)) works. So far things are looking good for 13.1-RELEASE.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> … If it's been MFC'ed to 13-STABLE some time ago …





It's sometimes difficult to tell branch-related stuff with cgit … `72a42ec63b4a98f812f5f6164415eeb9a55e1933` to `main` in April 2021 had an unusually short MFC of three days, it merged to `stable/13` in May 2021 then (from two commits) the cherry-pick to `releng/13.0` was on 1st February 2022.









						amd64: disable LA57 by default for now · freebsd/freebsd-src@72a42ec
					

A testing on the real hardware uncovered an issue, and since I do not have access to the machine, disable until the bug can be fixed.  Reported by:	"Pieper, Jeffrey E" <jeffrey.e.piepe...




					github.com
				












						amd64: disable LA57 by default for now · freebsd/freebsd-src@df6241f
					

(cherry picked from commit 72a42ec63b4a98f812f5f6164415eeb9a55e1933)




					github.com
				












						amd64: disable LA57 by default for now · freebsd/freebsd-src@f151464
					

(cherry picked from commit 72a42ec63b4a98f812f5f6164415eeb9a55e1933) (cherry picked from commit df6241fcef9a8df76839caeaef61520d5f3a7925)  Approved by:	so Security:	FreeBSD-EN-22:07.la57




					github.com
				




there's the security advisory *FreeBSD-EN-22:07.la57* that gpw928 mentioned in post 10
and there (in the advisory) is the direction to use cgit, with which _it's sometimes difficult to tell branch-related stuff_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 10, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> … 11th gen Intel i7 CPU and the integrated GPU works. Both with graphics/drm-kmod and graphics/drm-devel-kmod. … `stable/13` …





SirDice said:


> It now works on mine too. …



Via <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/taqvd6/-/>: 

Optimizing FreeBSD Power Consumption on Modern Intel Laptops - Neel Chauhan (2022-03-09)


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> MFC is done to stable branches, not releng. If it's been MFC'ed to 13-STABLE some time ago it will be included in the upcoming 13.1-RELEASE.


I'm specifically talking about a releng commit.


----------



## patmaddox (Dec 6, 2022)

Were any of you able to install 13.1 using Intel integrated graphics with Z590 chipset? I came across this thread while searching for help on my installation issue, where I'm seeing the exact same symptom.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2022)

Silence said:


> That will also be the case for FreeBSD 13.1 ? Wouldn't it be preferable to wait for 13.2 ?


In post #29 I had it working on 13-STABLE, that was _before_ 13.1-RELEASE.

In case you don't know, new minor versions are branched of from the -STABLE branches. In a way the -STABLE branches are an alpha of the _next_ minor version.








						LTS support and version clarifications
					

Hello everybody, I have read the documentation for a while but have not been able to clarify my doubts. I will try to be as short as possible. At present according to this table: https://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup the latest LTS version is Stable 12. So if I wanted to have a long support I...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

